# Opinion of System Build



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

I was thinking of these specs for my next build...


*Case* - Coolermaster Centurion 590 ATX Tower Case Black 9X5.25 1X3.5 4X3.5INT No PSU	- $77 

*Video Card* - ALREADY OWN (GTX 260 Superclocked)


*Motherboard* - Gigabyte EX58-UD4P ATX LGA1366 X58 DDR3 3PCI-E SATA2 Sound GLAN 3-WAY CrossFireX SLI Motherboard	$272 


*Power Supply* - Corsair TX850W 850W CMPSU-850TX 12V 70A 24PIN ATX Active PFC 140M Fan Power Supply	$185 


*Processor* - Intel Core I7 920 D0 Stepping Quad Core	$338 


*Memory* - G.SKILL F3-16000CL9T-6GBTD Trident PC3-16000 6GB 3X2GB DDR3-2000 CL9-9-9-24 Core i7 Memory Kit	$174



*Hard Drive* - Western Digital WD1001FALS Caviar Black 1TB SATA2 7200RPM 4.2MS 32MB 3.5IN Dual Proc Hard Drive OEM	$105 



*Solid State Drive* - OCZ Vertex 120GB 2.5IN SATA2 Solid State Disk Flash Drive SSD $422


*Monitor* - Samsung 2233RZ 22IN 120HZ 3D Ready Widescreen LCD Monitor Black 1680X1050 20000:1DC DVI-D $368 


*3D Glasses* - NVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision Stereoscopic 3D Shutter Glasses Kit USB	$250 




*DVD Burner* - Generic $50 





*TOTAL $2,241*


_*QUESTION*_ - Will I need to SLI my GTX 260 if I'm going with 3D Vision?

and is there anything on this list that I can change to something less expensive?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if I were buying a new system I wouldn't buy this for 3 reasons:

1 i7s CPUs are not worth the slight performnace increase over a core 2 duo or quad

2 DDR3 is still having some issues and for the price of it your not getting what you should

3 no games use four cores and wont do for a few years to come, so thats why I woulkd recommend a core 2 duo such as the E8400, E8500 or E8600.

You will not have to go sli for 3d vision as far as I am aware.

You could get a core 2 duo killer gaming system for half the price and have similar results. Look at my system under my name. That kit I have is comparable and just as good as an i7 build and thats according to futuremark 3d vantage


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> if I were buying a new system I wouldn't buy this for 3 reasons:
> 
> 1 i7s CPUs are not worth the slight performnace increase over a core 2 duo or quad
> 
> ...




Thanks for replying. I was trying to decide between Core i7, and Quad Core

What do you think about this...





*Case* Coolermaster Centurion 590 ATX Tower Case Black 9X5.25 1X3.5 4X3.5INT No PSU	$77 


*Video Card* N/A - ALREADY OWN (GTX 260 Superclocked)


*Motherboard* ASUS P6T SE X58 ATX LGA1366 DDR3 LGA1366 3PCI-E16 PCI-E1 2PCI CrossFire SATA2 Motherboard $269 


*Power Supply* Corsair TX850W 850W CMPSU-850TX 12V 70A 24PIN ATX Active PFC 140M Fan Power Supply	$185


*Processor* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550	$238 


*Memory* OCZ XTC Platinum Edition PC2-8500 DDR2 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-1066 CL5-5-5-18 Dual Channel EPP Memory Kit $85 


*Hard Drive* Western Digital WD1001FALS Caviar Black 1TB SATA2 7200RPM 4.2MS 32MB 3.5IN Dual Proc Hard Drive OEM	$105


*Monitor* N/A - ALREADY OWN	

*DVD Burner* Generic	$50 

*TOTAL $1,009*



And then add $500 for the 3D Vision Kit...But I'll at least have all the parts I need for my PC, until I get 3D Vision, that's just a bonus, lol


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would go with Q9650 and GA-EP45-UD3l motherboard you cant use a socket 775 cpu liek the Q9550 with a socket 1366 motherboard

also have a peek at the i5 cpu /motherboard if youre into the latest and greatest stuff and dont mind wrestling with some system kinks ? otherwise if you want a super stable system the minute you assemble then you are looking for socket 775

the i920 is a pure waste IMHO; its really server technology that a desktop PC jsut cant harness the power of, its like killing mice with a shotgun!


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

linderman said:


> I would go with Q9650 and GA-EP45-UD3l motherboard you cant use a socket 775 cpu liek the Q9550 with a socket 1366 motherboard
> 
> also have a peek at the i5 cpu /motherboard if youre into the latest and greatest stuff and dont mind wrestling with some system kinks ? otherwise if you want a super stable system the minute you assemble then you are looking for socket 775
> 
> the i920 is a pure waste IMHO; its really server technology that a desktop PC jsut cant harness the power of, its like killing mice with a shotgun!



My bad I didn't update it properly, and put the wrong mobo on there.

I was thinking of this one..

ASUS Striker II Nse nForce 790I LGA775 DDR3 3PCI-E16 PCI-E1 2PCI eSATA 1394 GBLAN SLI Motherboard $283 


and then get the processor you mentioned, the Q9650


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

"trust me" you DONT want an NForce chipset when using an Intel cpu!! there is a reason why Nvidia abandoned the motherboard chipset world!

if you want a high class socket 775 motherboard then look for the X48 chipset


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://usa.asus.com/ProductGroup2.aspx?PG_ID=mKyCKlQ4oSEtSu5m



*
click on socket 775 then click on X48*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

look at the following boards: (all X48 chipsets)

P5E-Deluxe

Rampage Extreme or Rampage Formula


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep you dont want an nforce board, I have the asus rampage formula and its and excellent board.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> yep you dont want an nforce board, I have the asus rampage formula and its and excellent board.



Does X48 Support SLI? I'm looking on NCIX, and I can't find any X48 Mobos that show support for SLI.

I don't plan on doing SLI right away, but would be nice to have the option to.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> yep you dont want an nforce board, I have the asus rampage formula and its and excellent board.



I'm just looking to get a mobo that supports SLI, and DDR2, that doesn't cost all that much, $250 is as much as I'd like to spend if possible.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

linderman said:


> look at the following boards: (all X48 chipsets)
> 
> P5E-Deluxe
> 
> Rampage Extreme or Rampage Formula



I have changed my spec list so many times, it's crazy, lol

I want a DDR2 Mobo, that supports SLI, and X48 doesn't support SLI, so I will probably have to go with 790i if I want SLI...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Or P45. SLI will work on a P45 chipset, like the Asus P5Q boards or Gigabyte GA-EP45.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

one singe high end card like the 260GTX 275gtx 280 gtx 295gtx is all the video horsepower anyone needs; SLI is a GROSSLY over hyped configuration which adds only about 10-15% improvement in reality. Almost no games are truely "optimized" for sli, the ones that call themselves SLI enabled are really SLI *compatible*, which means they will throw a small amount of video work on the second card as apeasement.

most motherboards drop the spped of the second card down to 8X also 

truth be told, a single 280GTX can not be fully harnessed or fully work loaded on any computer system, so why add more ?


I surely would not adopt a motherboard with the most buggy chipset to come down the pike in years just to achieve a configuration that cant be efficiently used and or adds benefit ?

gaming titles abandoned spending money on sli programming a long time ago


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Very solid advice from linderman & Phædrus2401. 
Dual graphics cards are a waste of money.
Go with a P45 chipped Mobo.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

linderman said:


> one singe high end card like the 260GTX 275gtx 280 gtx 295gtx is all the video horsepower anyone needs; SLI is a GROSSLY over hyped configuration which adds only about 10-15% improvement in reality. Almost no games are truely "optimized" for sli, the ones that call themselves SLI enabled are really SLI *compatible*, which means they will throw a small amount of video work on the second card as apeasement.
> 
> most motherboards drop the spped of the second card down to 8X also
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess I'm just mad that PC's always become crap after a few years, so even tho I wont probably need SLI to begin with, if it comes to it, that in a few years I do need SLI, and don't want to scrap my GPU, it would be nice to be able to put another GTX 260, and continue using the GTX 260 I already have.

also, I priced out the cheapest Quad Core system I can get, (The cheapest DECENT Quad Core System) and it came to $1,190, and a Core i7 system, I priced out at $11 dollars more, lol, so should I just get the Core i7 920 setup?

I know there's not really a HUGE increase in performance in games, but for $11 more, I think I may as well get that, and I have heard it's much better for multitasking too.

It's really hard for me to decide.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

The ASUS Rampage Formula doesn't support Nvidia cards.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes it does I have both


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I don't feel that dual GPU's will ever become a necessity. 
A very decent 775 Quad Core setup can be built for much less than $1190 considering you already have a GPU & monitor.
Example: The *$800 build in this thread is a very gsolid performer. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html

Substitute the E8400 for a Q9550 Quad Core (adds about $40) substitute the 650W PSU for an 850W (adds about $40)
Deduct the GPU ($135) and you're under the $800 including the OS!


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Personally, I don't feel that dual GPU's will ever become a necessity.
> A very decent 775 Quad Core setup can be built for much less than $1190 considering you already have a GPU & monitor.
> Example: The *$800 build in this thread is a very gsolid performer.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html
> ...



Thanks for the info!

people have told me that if you want to get the most out of your PC, to not skimp out on the Motherboard, and so with that said, I was thinking about getting the "ASUS Maximus II Formula LGA775 DDR2" motherboard for $256

I'm no expert on motherboards, but this mobo is pretty popular, can someone tell me...Will I notice a difference between that mobo (GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L LGA 775) and the "ASUS Maximus II Formula' mobo?

I'm NOT into overclocking or anything.


and in regards to that Q9550, I think I will be getting that instead! 

I was thinking about this for ram too....

"OCZ Reaper Hpc Edition PC2-8500 DDR2 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-1066 CL5-5-5-15 Dual Channel EPP Memory Kit" - $85

Is this good ram? or should I get something better?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo depends on your needs. A quality $60 Mobo will function just as well as a $250 mobo. The upper range Mobo's give you more room for expansion and have more options for adjustment in the Bios.
Purchasing a Mobo with multiple PCI graphics slots is really a waste of money when a mobo with a single PCI graphics slot is all your need. 
I use Asus Mobo's almost exclusively because I know they are made well and Asus has good support. I use the ASUS P5Q Turbo for almost all of my upper end builds because it is a fully functional board with all the features needed for a quality PC.
OCZ RAM is very reliable.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a good motherboard can help performance but the one thing you should never skimp on is the power supply.

Both mobos you have talked about are good but if you want a really good one the Asus rampage formula is the one but it is expensive. And there is no need in sli or crossfire,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't see spending the extra money on the Rampage board when using one graphics card.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tyree said:


> The Mobo depends on your needs. A quality $60 Mobo will function just as well as a $250 mobo. The upper range Mobo's give you more room for expansion and have more options for adjustment in the Bios.
> Purchasing a Mobo with multiple PCI graphics slots is really a waste of money when a mobo with a single PCI graphics slot is all your need.
> I use Asus Mobo's almost exclusively because I know they are made well and Asus has good support. I use the ASUS P5Q Turbo for almost all of my upper end builds because it is a fully functional board with all the features needed for a quality PC.
> OCZ RAM is very reliable.



Okay, here's what I think I will end up going with.


*Case* - Coolermaster Centurion 590 ATX Tower Case Black 9X5.25 1X3.5 4X3.5INT No PSU -*$77 *


*Video Card* - N/A - ALREADY OWN (GTX 260 Suprclocked)


*Motherboard* - Gigabyte EP45-UD3L ATX LGA775 P45 DDR2 PCI-E 2PCI SATA2 HD Sound GBLAN Motherboard *$102 *


*Power Supply* - Thermaltake Black Widow 850W ATX12V Modular Power Supply 140MM Fan W/ 8-PIN PCI-E *$165 *


*Processor* - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Quad Core Processor LGA775 2.83GHZ Yorkfield 1333FSB 12MB Retail Box	*$238 *


*Heatsink* - Zalman CNPS9900 LED CPU Cooler 120MM PWM LED Fan LGA1366 775 AM3 754 939 940 1000-2000RPM 19.5-38DBA *$70 *


*Memory* - OCZ Reaper Hpc Edition PC2-8500 DDR2 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-1066 CL5-5-5-15 Dual Channel EPP Memory Kit *$85 *


*Hard Drive* - Western Digital WD1001FALS Caviar Black 1TB SATA2 7200RPM 4.2MS 32MB 3.5IN Dual Proc Hard Drive OEM	*$105 *


*TOTAL - $865*



*WILL THIS RAM & MOBO BE GOOD? WILL THEY SUITE EACH OTHER?*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Swap the PSU for a Corsair or Seasonic and you have a keeper.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Swap the PSU for a Corsair or Seasonic and you have a keeper.


"Thermaltake" are a pretty reputable company tho... not saying you don't know what your talking about, but I want to keep the price to a minimum, and I think it will do, I could be wrong tho, can you tell me why I should get a Corsair or Seasonic over Thermaltake?

Thank you!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thermaltake's midrange PSUs aren't that great, they use moderate-quality internal parts, have split-rail designs, often less than 80% efficiency, don't always have the full spectrum of protections, and are rated at their maximum continuous output, rather than leaving a safety margin. The Thermaltake *Toughpower* line is another story, only downside to them is price and the split-rail configuration. Thermaltake is a reputable company, but their PSUs aren't the best.

Corsair and SeaSonic PSUs use high-quality internal parts, have greater than 80% efficiency (so your electric bill is lower), have all major protections, use the reliable single rail design, have large safety margins in their power ratings, and have very low failure rates. 

The PSU is the one part of the computer that you don't want to cut costs on. Besides, the superior Corsair TX850W is only $130 at newegg.com: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=Corsair 850
Corsair is the best bang-for-buck PSU out there, SeaSonic is a little better but they're more expensive.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Swap the PSU for a Corsair or Seasonic and you have a keeper.


Hey, I think I made my decision, I'm gonna go with this

"Corsair Professional HX850W 850W ATX 12V 70A 24PIN ATX Modular Power Supply Active PFC 140MM Fan" - $230 CDN.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Thermaltake's midrange PSUs aren't that great, they use moderate-quality internal parts, have split-rail designs, often less than 80% efficiency, don't always have the full spectrum of protections, and are rated at their maximum continuous output, rather than leaving a safety margin. The Thermaltake *Toughpower* line is another story, only downside to them is price and the split-rail configuration. Thermaltake is a reputable company, but their PSUs aren't the best.
> 
> Corsair and SeaSonic PSUs use high-quality internal parts, have greater than 80% efficiency (so your electric bill is lower), have all major protections, use the reliable single rail design, have large safety margins in their power ratings, and have very low failure rates.
> 
> ...



Hey, lol, just read your comment right after I replied to the other guy.

what would be the difference between the "HX850W" and the "TX850W"? 

besides the "HX850W" being $100 more...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've actually been meaning to look into that, to see if the TX and HX series are made by the same companies. I do know that the HX850W is one of my all-time favorite PSUs, with an efficiency of 92%! Regardless of whether the TX is quite that standard or not, it's still one of the best out there and will work just fine.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Thermaltake's midrange PSUs aren't that great, they use moderate-quality internal parts, have split-rail designs, often less than 80% efficiency, don't always have the full spectrum of protections, and are rated at their maximum continuous output, rather than leaving a safety margin. The Thermaltake *Toughpower* line is another story, only downside to them is price and the split-rail configuration. Thermaltake is a reputable company, but their PSUs aren't the best.
> 
> Corsair and SeaSonic PSUs use high-quality internal parts, have greater than 80% efficiency (so your electric bill is lower), have all major protections, use the reliable single rail design, have large safety margins in their power ratings, and have very low failure rates.
> 
> ...




I notice that one is not modular, I don't really care if it is, so long as I don't end up needing a certain type of cable or an extra cable for something, I just don't want to run into an issue like that.. What do you think about it? 

Thnx


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't see you having any issues with either one. I've just confirmed that the TX850W and HX850W are different (TX gets ~83% efficiency, HX gets ~92%), so the HX is a step up... But it's your call, really. The extra 10% efficiency will pay for itself over time, and it's probably higher-quality overall, but again, a lot more expensive.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Will I notice a difference between that mobo (GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L LGA 775) and the "ASUS Maximus II Formula' mobo?



if you are not "extremely" into overclocking, I GUARANTEE you will not tell the diff in these two boards !


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> I don't see you having any issues with either one. I've just confirmed that the TX850W and HX850W are different (TX gets ~83% efficiency, HX gets ~92%), so the HX is a step up... But it's your call, really. The extra 10% efficiency will pay for itself over time, and it's probably higher-quality overall, but again, a lot more expensive.



Would you say it's worth getting the HX model then?

or would I not notice a difference? I'm not going to be overclocking, and I wont be running Quad SLI or anything, lol probably just one card, GTX 260 now, and then a DX11 card in the future.

Really appreciate the help!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The TX version is a channel well OEM offering (same as the toughpower) the HX sereis is actually a seasonic OEM and its modular

the TX is plenty capable and will address all your needs without spending excessive money

the HX is a top of the line unit; but the TX is a better deal if you have any budget concerns


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> I don't see you having any issues with either one. I've just confirmed that the TX850W and HX850W are different (TX gets ~83% efficiency, HX gets ~92%), so the HX is a step up... But it's your call, really. The extra 10% efficiency will pay for itself over time, and it's probably higher-quality overall, but again, a lot more expensive.



I was also thinking I could save a little bit of money, by getting a 750W PSU, rather than a 850W PSU, as I don't think I will really need that anyways, based on the specs I posted, should I get the 850W? or will that be overdoing it?

I was thinking of this one instead...

"Corsair Professional HX750W 750W ATX 12V 62A 24PIN ATX Modular Power Supply Active PFC 140MM Fan" 

the 850W PSU is only $30 more, BUT it's not Modular.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

linderman said:


> The TX version is a channel well OEM offering (same as the toughpower) the HX sereis is actually a seasonic OEM and its modular
> 
> the TX is plenty capable and will address all your needs without spending excessive money
> 
> the HX is a top of the line unit; but the TX is a better deal if you have any budget concerns


Ok cool, thnx.

I just don't want to run into any issues, I want to build a fast stable system on a budget. I don't want to be saying to myself 3 months after building the system "I should have spent the extra $100 and got myself the better Power supply" lol

Do you think I should be fine then with the cheaper model? the TX?

Thanks


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, the TX series is great, and would be considered top-of-the-line if it were made by any other manufacturer. But Corsair sort of raises the bar just a little, so their average units are high-end and their high-end units are the best. :wink:

Using a Corsair TX750W and no complaints at all. I think you'd do just fine with the TX850W.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Yeah, the TX series is great, and would be considered top-of-the-line if it were made by any other manufacturer. But Corsair sort of raises the bar just a little, so their average units are high-end and their high-end units are the best. :wink:
> 
> Using a Corsair TX750W and no complaints at all. I think you'd do just fine with the TX850W.



Awesome, I think my system is finally complete, I have been working on it for a while, trying to perfect it. Thank you, and everyone else for helping me out!

final specs...



*Case* - Coolermaster Centurion 590 ATX Tower Case Black 9X5.25 1X3.5 4X3.5INT No PSU	- $77


*Video Card* - ALREADY OWN (GTX 260 Superclocked)


*Motherboard* - Gigabyte EP45-UD3L ATX LGA775 P45 DDR2 PCI-E 2PCI SATA2 HD Sound GBLAN Motherboard $102 


*Power Supply* - CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply - Retail $130 


*Processor* - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Quad Core Processor LGA775 2.83GHZ Yorkfield 1333FSB 12MB Retail Box $238 


*Memory* - OCZ Reaper Hpc Edition PC2-8500 DDR2 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-1066 CL5-5-5-15 Dual Channel EPP Memory Kit $85


*Monitor* - Already Own


*Hard Drive* - Western Digital WD1001FALS Caviar Black 1TB SATA2 7200RPM 4.2MS 32MB 3.5IN Dual Proc Hard Drive OEM	$105 


*TOTAL $830*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Looks like a solid build that will perform well. Don't forget to build "on the bench" before installing in the case and Best of Luck!
On a side note about PSU's: Split rail vs. single rail PSU's is like AMD vs. Inte or Nvidia vs. ATI, it's all about preference..they both do what they were designed for.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Looks like a solid build that will perform well. Don't forget to build "on the bench" before installing in the case and Best of Luck!
> On a side note about PSU's: Split rail vs. single rail PSU's is like AMD vs. Inte or Nvidia vs. ATI, it's all about preference..they both do what they were designed for.


what if the case I'm getting doesn't have a removable motherboard tray? last time I built my PC, (The only one I have built so far) I did it piece by piece..bought the case, then bought the mobo, installed it, waited 2 weeks for paycheck, then bought the power supply, and memory, and then installed that...

I just make sure I take my time, and since I'm not doing it all at once, I don't have a ton of work to do at one time, so it's easier to take time doing it.

What is Split Rail and Single Rail?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you dont really want to do that, you should build the whole system on a desk or bench (i.e bench test) before installing the mobo and parts into the case this is incase of component failure. Plus most aftermarket cpu coolers these days require you to install a back plate on the underside of the mobo to hep with fitting.

you dont need a case with a removable motherboard tray either.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most cases don't have removable Mobo trays. "On The Bench" refers to building out of the case. The box the Mobo comes in is a good working surface to do it on when you don't have a dedicated assembly area. 

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Most cases don't have removable Mobo trays. "On The Bench" refers to building out of the case. The box the Mobo comes in is a good working surface to do it on when you don't have a dedicated assembly area.
> 
> Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity!
> Install the CPU and heat sink.
> ...



lol, not making fun of you or anything, you sound like you know your stuff, but all this talk about shorting the motherboard, to make the PC start, might that cause an issue? 

I mean, it sounds to me that more could go wrong doing that, then simply making sure everything is put in properly, and being patient about it.

I just wouldn't want to damage anything... what would happen if I didn't bench test it first? other than it being annoying, if something ends up being faulty, and having to remove everything.

I think the more handling I do of the parts the more likely some damage could occur.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Most cases don't have removable Mobo trays. "On The Bench" refers to building out of the case. The box the Mobo comes in is a good working surface to do it on when you don't have a dedicated assembly area.
> 
> Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity!
> Install the CPU and heat sink.
> ...



Well this is a crappy coincidence, talking about Power Supplies, and whatnot, and my Power Supply JUST blew up, like 15 mins ago!

augh, how likely is it that the other hardware in my PC are okay? thankfully EVGA has a lifetime warranty on the GPU, but it's the data on the hard drive, I'm worried most about, I guess I'll have to hook up the hard drive in my girlfriends computer, and cross my fingers.

This sucks.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yikes. It's hard to predict if your components are ok or not, depends on the PSU and a lot of random factors. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Yikes. It's hard to predict if your components are ok or not, depends on the PSU and a lot of random factors. Let us know how it goes.


Hey,

well I just tested out my HD in my Girlfriends computer, and it worked! Thank God, I can't test my other HD out tho, because her PC wont let me hook up a SATA HD.

and Windows 7 worked incredibly well, which is very surprising to me...

so if my HD is okay, do you think it's likely my video card and whatnot are okay? I know you can never know for sure. but I can't test the GPU right now, as my girlfriends PC only has a 250 Watt PSU.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Yikes. It's hard to predict if your components are ok or not, depends on the PSU and a lot of random factors. Let us know how it goes.


By the way, it WAS a OCZ Modstream 550 Watt PSU.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, hard drives traditionally draw power from the +5V rail, while the GPU draws mainly from the +12V rail, so a failure on one might not effect the other. Only way to find out if your PSU's protections were active is to try it in the new build.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Well, hard drives traditionally draw power from the +5V rail, while the GPU draws mainly from the +12V rail, so a failure on one might not effect the other. Only way to find out if your PSU's protections were active is to try it in the new build.


augh, I hope it's okay. 

have you heard of peoples PSU's blowing up, and the GPU and everything else surviving? I know you can't tell me for sure that would be the case for me, but is it possible then?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's possible, if the PSU has good protections like OVP, UVP, OCP, and OPP. The OCZ unit has decent protections, but of course, there's no way to tell for sure. But it is possible.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> It's possible, if the PSU has good protections like OVP, UVP, OCP, and OPP. The OCZ unit has decent protections, but of course, there's no way to tell for sure. But it is possible.




Would you be able to find out if my Power Supply had those features? if it's not too much to ask, if would set my mind at ease, knowing that that other hardware is possibly okay.

OCZ Modstream 550 Watt


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's what OCZ says. http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/power_management/ocz_550w_fatal1ty_series_power_supply 


> Overvoltage/OverPower/Short-Circuit protection


However, as Phædrus2401 said, there really isn't any way to tell without testing. See if you can borrow a big enough psu for your system and see how it goes. If that's a no go, you'll have to try swapping parts into another machine.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> Here's what OCZ says. http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/power_management/ocz_550w_fatal1ty_series_power_supply
> 
> 
> However, as Phædrus2401 said, there really isn't any way to tell without testing. See if you can borrow a big enough psu for your system and see how it goes. If that's a no go, you'll have to try swapping parts into another machine.


That's not the same PSU, similar, but not the same..

I downloaded this PDF of the Specifications for mine, you can check it out if you want.

http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/ModStreamSpecSheet.pdf


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you are spinning your wheels, needlessly you wont know the extent of the damage until you try another decent power supply

Corsair 650 or better yet 750 

obviously your 500 watt unit was under too much stress or it would not have BLOWN


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

linderman said:


> you are spinning your wheels, needlessly you wont know the extent of the damage until you try another decent power supply
> 
> Corsair 650 or better yet 750
> 
> obviously your 500 watt unit was under too much stress or it would not have BLOWN


What's a really good VGA cooler for a GTX 260?

also, does anyone have any idea when Nvidia is going to release their DirectX11 card? AMD already released the 5870.


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

linderman said:


> you are spinning your wheels, needlessly you wont know the extent of the damage until you try another decent power supply
> 
> Corsair 650 or better yet 750
> 
> obviously your 500 watt unit was under too much stress or it would not have BLOWN



I was also thinking about getting this when I build my next system...


"ULTRA ChillTec 939/AM2/775/i7 Thermal Electric CPU Cooler"

anyone have any thoughts on it?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You'd be better off with a Zalman or Thermaltake CPU cooler than an Ultra.

As for a VGA cooler for a GTX260, anything by Arctic Cooling is good, I don't remember which models will fit the GTX260, but there are several in the $25-60 price range. You don't need a VGA cooler, though it is nice to have.


The GTX300 cards are coming out around December.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

fastz28camaro81 said:


> lol, not making fun of you or anything, you sound like you know your stuff, but all this talk about shorting the motherboard, to make the PC start, might that cause an issue?
> 
> I mean, it sounds to me that more could go wrong doing that, then simply making sure everything is put in properly, and being patient about it.
> 
> ...


I know some stuff and, if all goes well, I learn something new some days. My Granddaughters help with that.:grin:
I've built a LOT of PC's and I do ALL of them on the bench.
Handling parts does no harm to parts as long as they are handled static free. 
Not building on the bench is OK IF all goes well. If not, you're pulling everything out of the case to test.
It just makes sense.


----------

